# September 11 2001



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

We shall never forget
We shall keep this day,
We shall keep the events and the tears
In our minds, our memory and our hearts
and take them with us as we carry on.

``If we learn nothing else from this tragedy, 
we learn that life is short and there is no time for hate,


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey machinemud (it sucks by the way)

It is only September 8 and anyway didnt you hear: 
It was an inside job! :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/where-were-you-911-a-2465/


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Me too i think it was an inside job but still all those people are gone and it make me think that it was the last week-end for them with their familly and we should appreciate every moment because we never know what can happend in this world .


----------

